# .wmv extension



## jsr (Feb 27, 2005)

Can't open downloaded file from email . need Graphic Importer. what does that mean and how do I get it. I thought Quick Time couuld handle it, but not so. jsr


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

QT can open .wmv extentions. you need to go in thru preferences. atleast that's how it be with windows.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

jsr said:


> Can't open downloaded file from email . need Graphic Importer. what does that mean and how do I get it. I thought Quick Time couuld handle it, but not so. jsr


I have QT 6.5.2 - and it does not seem to support .wmv

I did download Windows Media Player for MAC OS X - version 9.0.0 (3307) from Microsoft and seems to work very well. I only played a few .wmv files - but it does work. (Windows Media Player interfaces much better with my OS X 10.3.6 better then Office X!)


----------



## touch0ph (Jan 4, 2005)

I'd like to add that not every .wmv opens. I think there is another player called VLC to try if you can't get a .wmv to work with Windows Media Player.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

have you tried other codecs maybe those might also work?


----------



## jsr (Feb 27, 2005)

*.WMV extension*

Thanks YeeFam ! I downloaded Microsoft Media Player 9.0 and I'm now able to open the .wmv extension file. Good job.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

hooray for fixing problems


----------

